# S5 Programmiersoftware



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe vor vielen Jahren mal S5 programmiert. Mittlerweile mache ich beruflich was völlig anderes.
Jetzt bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mal meine Modelleisenbahn zu automatisieren (Blocksteuerung etc.). Bei Ebay kann man sich für relativ wenig Geld eine S5 zusammenkaufen, die dafür völlig ausreichend ist.

Aber wie schaut´s mit der Programmiersoftware aus ? Ich habe bis jetzt nur Software für mehrere hundert Euro gefunden, mt der man eine S5 programmieren kann. Selbst auf dem "Gebraucht-" Softwaremarkt ist ziemlich tote Hose.

Irgendwie kann ich mich dunkel erinneren, das eine Share- oder Freeware gegeben hat. 

Kann jemand helfen ? Ich bin nicht bereit für mehrere hundert Euro Profisoftware zu kaufen.  Danke


----------



## Ralf (12 Juli 2004)

Gab hier im Forum mal jemanden der wollte einige angestaubte Uralt PGs mit Software verhökern...
Einfach mal suchen

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Markus (12 Juli 2004)

entweder bei ebay ein altes pg oderdi demo von "s5 für windows" (google)


----------



## Rayk (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
am günstigsten ist es, wenn du erst mal die kostenlose Demo-Software
testest.
hier einige Beispiele: 
z.B.: PG 2000 unter  http://www.process-informatik.de/ 
oder Prosys unter  http://www.deltalogic.de (IEC 1131 Programmierung, auch im Demo Modus recht umfangreich)
oder S5 für Windows unter http://www.s5w.business.t-online.de/
oder WINSPS-S5 unter http://www.mhj-software.de/ (mit der Vollversion arbeite ich schon einige Jahre, Demo läuft nur 30 Tage...)
dann benötigst du noch ein AG-PG Kabel, kann man selbst bauen oder kaufen    
mfg. Rayk


----------

